# Thanks primarily to human caused climate change, the earth is on the cusp of mass...



## Billy000 (Jul 25, 2014)

...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/most-earths-species-destroyed-giant-220539502.html



> There are several long-time drivers of what researchers call "defaunation" &#8212; the decline of various animal species. The study points to " overexploitation,  habitat destruction, and impacts from invasive  species" as continuing threats, but notes that soon, human-caused climate change will be the number one driver of defaunation


----------



## westwall (Jul 25, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> ...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/most-earths-species-destroyed-giant-220539502.html
> 
> ...








Bullshit.  Last year they discovered 12,000 new species.  The year before that it was 18,000.  This is just more BS propaganda from the enviro Nazi's who are desperate for a world government that they will control.  The fact that they'll murder a few billion people doesn't bother them in the slightest.


----------



## Zander (Jul 25, 2014)

I am real worried. 

that's why I am going flying in my Cessna tomorrow. I will be going from Whiteman to Big Bear. It takes about an hour each way. It's a beautiful flight!! Once we get there we'll eat lunch in town and maybe do some shopping. Then we'll fly back home. I will use about 25 gallons of fuel not counting the gas we use to get to the airport.  There is no purpose for the trip, except pleasure. 

I'm going set the Air conditioning to 72 and let it run all day at the house. That way when we get home after our 4 hour pleasure jaunt, the house will nice and cool!!  . 

The best part is there's nothing you can do about it. 

 HAHA.


----------



## Billy000 (Jul 25, 2014)

westwall said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > ...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.
> ...



I seriously doubt we discovered that many species but even if we did, that wouldn't change the fact that species are declining rapidly. You do realize of course that any newly discovered species existed before man found them right? 

Derp, derp, derp


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 25, 2014)

If you read the actual study you will see that the scientists blames humans killing off species, not AGW.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 25, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> ...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/most-earths-species-destroyed-giant-220539502.html
> 
> ...



for Earths sake....., please stop polluting the air with your vile putrid breath. 

i have read a lot of stupid shit in my time, and believed i had heard it all until this post, it ranks right up in the top five.      .....................


----------



## Billy000 (Jul 25, 2014)

Quantum Windbag said:


> If you read the actual study you will see that the scientists blames humans killing off species, not AGW.



Derp.

Yeah and eventually AGW. What you said only validates the importance of environmentalism - yet another concept republicans aren't smart enough to understand.


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jul 25, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > If you read the actual study you will see that the scientists blames humans killing off species, not AGW.
> ...



You lied, eat it.


----------



## Billy000 (Jul 25, 2014)

Wildman said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > ...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.
> ...



So just because you aren't smart enough to understand a scientific article that makes my post the dumbest post you've ever read? You have never even come close to setting foot in a classroom of higher learning have you? Have you even graduated high school? I must know.


----------



## Little-Acorn (Jul 25, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> I seriously doubt we discovered that many species



How typical.

The liberal is confronted with facts that don't conform to his idyllic theory, and so he simply announces he doesn't believe them.

As though what he believes, has any effect on the truth.


----------



## Billy000 (Jul 25, 2014)

Little-Acorn said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > I seriously doubt we discovered that many species
> ...



If he proved such a claim, I would consider it fact.


----------



## Meister (Jul 25, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> Quantum Windbag said:
> 
> 
> > If you read the actual study you will see that the scientists blames humans killing off species, not AGW.
> ...



Oh.....the pubs are smart enough to understand, and that is what pisses off the nazi's.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 25, 2014)

Conserve when you can everyone.  The Earth is precious.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 25, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



if i told you, you would only call me a liar..., so if you really want to know anything about me read this very carefully..................,


----------



## Rikurzhen (Jul 25, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> Thanks primarily to human caused climate change, the earth is on the cusp of mass...extinction.



And yet we find you on the internet burning up electricity to post about this topic, using a computer which also uses electricity and whose production released quite a bit of noxious pollution into the environment.

Instead of being a hypocrite here is how you can productively work to fix the problem. Throw away your computer, preferably via recycling, call your power company and cancel your electricity service. Get rid of your car, protest local mass transit for using metal vehicles powered by technology because metal refining produces pollution as does every type of fuel system, even solar, which could power that vehicle. 

Walk everywhere. If your employer uses power during the work day then quit your job because you don't want to be an enabler of horrible practices like using electricity.

Now if your diatribe here is just cheap reputational conspicuous consumption meant to broadcast to us all how much you CARE!!!!!! and you're not actually living your life in a cave, then never mind all of the good advice I just gave you. Normal people know how to tune out liberals who are publicly preening like peacocks about how concerned and enlightened they are about issues.


----------



## Billy000 (Jul 25, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks primarily to human caused climate change, the earth is on the cusp of mass...extinction.
> ...



You know even if I did all of those things, the damage is already done. In less than a century, much of the earth will not be habitable.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 25, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



here is the truth about those 12,000 new specie: 
*



			Scientists traveling through remote stretches of the South American rain forest at first were delighted by their findings. In just one month they had cataloged almost 12,000 heretofore unknown species.  But then the dark side of their discoveries sunk in:  Most of the new species appeared to be racist.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 25, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> ...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/most-earths-species-destroyed-giant-220539502.html
> 
> ...



yabut MURICANS are exceptional, according to rw'ers, so its our birthright to destroy the planet


----------



## Rikurzhen (Jul 25, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> You know even if I did all of those things, the damage is already done. In less than a century, much of the earth will not be habitable.



Kind of like what liberals did to Western Civilization by imposing multiculturalism on us. Why the concern for the environment and utter delight in the destruction of society? Weird, huh?

It's kind of like having a barn burning where you start the fire with Kerosine and then have conniptions when other people start throwing jugs of gasoline into the burning barn.

On another tack though - if you don't care about what kind of society, what kind of patrimony, you leave to future generations, then why do you so idiosyncratically care about the kind of environment you bestow to future generations?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 25, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> ...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/most-earths-species-destroyed-giant-220539502.html
> 
> ...



yea its all the Republicans fault....those Democrats just dont do any kind of polluting.....


----------



## westwall (Jul 25, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...









Once again, bullshit.  Ehrlich, who is one of the main sources for this crap, said (back in the early 1970's) that by the 1980's billions would be dead and most of the Earth would be uninhabitable.  As you can no doubt see, he was flat assed wrong then, and he and they are flat assed wrong now.

What astonishes me is you claim to be an educated thinker, yet you believe predictions from people who have a worse prediction rate than KNOWN charlatans like Jean Dixon.

Just imagine that billy, *PSYCHICS* are better at predictions than your precious "scientists"......  And by a huge amount.


----------



## Crick (Jul 26, 2014)

westwall said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > ...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.
> ...



We've gone over this before.  Are you under the impression that those discoveries indicate 12,000 and 18,000 species had just come into existence?  Are you under the impression that those discoveries say ANYTHING about animal populations?


----------



## Old Rocks (Jul 26, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > You know even if I did all of those things, the damage is already done. In less than a century, much of the earth will not be habitable.
> ...



Seems to me that multicultalism was here already. In just the small area of Europe, many differant cultures. So when did 'liberals' get together and make all these people live differantly from each other? How many thousands of years ago was that? 

Your kind of silly ass rant is why 'Conservatives' are held in contempt.


----------



## hjmick (Jul 26, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> ...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/most-earths-species-destroyed-giant-220539502.html
> 
> ...




News flash, spanky, your rant would best be directed at China and India, not Republicans.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 26, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> ...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/most-earths-species-destroyed-giant-220539502.html
> 
> ...




*
HOLY MOTHER OF GOD*


s0n......is your mommy still wiping your hinney?



Its 2014........nobody gives a rats ass about climate change. Go check any poll. And maybe 179 people think the world is going to end tomorrow due to climate change.


----------



## SSDD (Jul 26, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> ...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/most-earths-species-destroyed-giant-220539502.html
> 
> ...




Name five....no, make that 3 species...no, make that one species that has gone extinct in the past 50 years as a result of climate change or shut the fuck up and crawl back under whatever rock you came from.

My bet is that you can't name one...because there are none and you are wailing and gnashing your teeth claiming an imminent mass extinction?  Laughable...absolutely laughable....and stupid in the extreme.  You exemplify what is wrong with the left.  Congratulations, you are a poster child.


----------



## westwall (Jul 26, 2014)

Crick said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...










No, but you can't name a single species that has gone extinct in the last 50 years either.  The one's that have gone extinct were HUNTED to extinction.  No AGW cause in the slightest you ignorant twat.  Merely ignorant people not knowing or caring in some cases what they were doing.

The CONSERVATION movement has reversed that trend and now sets aside areas of safety so that critters can live in safety.  Enviro Nazi's such as yourself have done nothing to preserve a single species.  Nothing.


----------



## SSDD (Jul 26, 2014)

westwall said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Idiot probably doesn't know the difference between conservation which works, and environmentalism which is a do nothing, feel good about yourself religion.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 26, 2014)

deniers want to treat the planet as their own little sandbox and use all the resources up in their lifetimes. Selfish much?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 26, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> deniers want to treat the planet as their own little sandbox and use all the resources up in their lifetimes. Selfish much?



sure they do Dottie.....


----------



## Crick (Jul 27, 2014)

westwall said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Then why do you mention them in this context?  The discovery of new species says nothing about the rate of extinctions.  Nothing.  So let's not try to wander away from the fact without concluding that you're as ignorant an ass here as you've shown yourself in a dozen other regards. 



westwall said:


> but you can't name a single species that has gone extinct in the last 50 years either.



Both stupid AND arrogant.  I can name several.  And the contention from the lead post is that global warming "will become" the leading cause of extinctions.  As to recent losses we have:

Chinese River Dolphin
Ivory-Billed Woodpecker
Socorro Dove
Scimitar Oryx
Quagga
Western Black Rhinoceros
Cape Serval
Bouvier's Red Colobus Monkey
Alaotra Grebe
Reunion Giant Tortoise
Banks Island Wolf
Caribbean Monk Seal
California Golden Bear
Cascade Mountain Wolf
Eastern Cougar

Here is a list of 842 species all determined by the IUCN to have become extinct in modern times:https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IUCN_Red_List_of_extinct_species
Here is a list of 75 species extinct in the wild - whose only surviving members are in captivity:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IUCN_Red_List_extinct_in_the_wild_species



westwall said:


> The one's that have gone extinct were HUNTED to extinction.



A few were.  The majority went extinct from loss of habitat or a combination of factors.  Your statement, like almost all absolutist statements, is demonstrably false.



westwall said:


> No AGW cause in the slightest you ignorant twat.  Merely ignorant people not knowing or caring in some cases what they were doing.



The criticism applies to all cases in which humans have been involved.  Few extinctions were intentional or well-thought out, though you might say that humans have intended to make the polio and smallpox viruses extinct.



westwall said:


> The CONSERVATION movement has reversed that trend and now sets aside areas of safety so that critters can live in safety.  Enviro Nazi's such as yourself have done nothing to preserve a single species.  Nothing.



Species like the African Elephant? That Black Rhino? The Highland Gorilla?  If you actually believe what you're saying, you've deluded yourself to the point that you're a danger to others.


----------



## PredFan (Jul 27, 2014)

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!!

The sky is falling!!!!


----------



## Crick (Jul 27, 2014)

Really?  That's your response?  In most places that would mark you as an inveterate, flaming troll.  Do you really WANT to be known as that uncaring of a jerk?


----------



## PredFan (Jul 27, 2014)

Crick said:


> Really?  That's your response?  In most places that would mark you as an inveterate, flaming troll.  Do you really WANT to be known as that uncaring of a jerk?



I don't come here for affirmation of humanity, or my maturity, or my self worth. My response is to ridicule the doomsday AGW nut balls who have been predicting the end of civilization for decades. Unless we all become socialists, they say, we are doomed. 

It deserves ridicule.


----------



## Crick (Jul 27, 2014)

How does laughing about major species going extinct accomplish such a goal?


----------



## Crick (Jul 27, 2014)

PredFan said:


> I don't come here for affirmation of humanity, or my maturity, or my self worth.



Well, that's good, cause you haven't got any, you're not and that's a personal problem.


----------



## cutter (Jul 27, 2014)

Throughout history the earth has had periods of warming and cooling to the point of mild and moderate ice ages. It seems these warming and cooling cycles coincide with the warming and cooling cycles of the sun. I guess the get rich quick climate change fear-mongers will try to convince us that our carbon pollution is killing the sun. Sit back, relax and quit worrying about things the sun will decide for us.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 27, 2014)

Doomsday, nothing you can do to stop it,  but off yourself before it happens you're so worried over it

damn the cult of global warming are scary people


----------



## Crick (Jul 27, 2014)

Just from a hypothetical viewpoint, it would be a great deal more effective to "off" all the deniers.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 27, 2014)

Crick said:


> Just from a hypothetical viewpoint, it would be a great deal more effective to "off" all the deniers.



I bet that has already been talked about
you and the op can turn the gas on...


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 27, 2014)

How funny he blames all this on Republicans

Do they have Republicans in Brazil, China, Africa, etc?


----------



## hjmick (Jul 27, 2014)

Crick said:


> Just from a hypothetical viewpoint, it would be a great deal more effective to "off" all the deniers.




Spoken like a true fascist.


----------



## Crick (Jul 27, 2014)

cutter said:


> Throughout history the earth has had periods of warming and cooling to the point of mild and moderate ice ages. It seems these warming and cooling cycles coincide with the warming and cooling cycles of the sun. I guess the get rich quick climate change fear-mongers will try to convince us that our carbon pollution is killing the sun. Sit back, relax and quit worrying about things the sun will decide for us.



It appears that it is possible to compose five solid lines of text without getting a single thing correct.

The dominant cause of climate change throughout the Earth's history have been orbital changes, not changes in the sun.  The point, however, is irrelevant to the current situation.  

No one is getting rich quick from climate change.  There are a class of people, however, who fear that our response to AGW will take them from extremely rich to less rich.  Those would be the people who own the fossil fuel industries we've relied on all these years.  If money is the motivation, they - by a huge margin - are the ones with the greatest reason to be dishonest here.  

If you think that the only things that can happen are what has happened before, I will take all your modern electronics, your motor vehicles and your credit cards because for several billion years they haven't existed and must therefore be valueless.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 27, 2014)

Crick said:


> cutter said:
> 
> 
> > Throughout history the earth has had periods of warming and cooling to the point of mild and moderate ice ages. It seems these warming and cooling cycles coincide with the warming and cooling cycles of the sun. I guess the get rich quick climate change fear-mongers will try to convince us that our carbon pollution is killing the sun. Sit back, relax and quit worrying about things the sun will decide for us.
> ...



And the AGW cult continues posting scripture.

You are wrong 99.9% of the time you post and continue to prove that you know nothing about real science.

Next you will be posting that aerosols are not a gas..


----------



## Crick (Jul 27, 2014)

Kosh said:


> And the AGW cult continues posting scripture.
> 
> You are wrong 99.9% of the time you post and continue to prove that you know nothing about real science.
> 
> Next you will be posting that aerosols are not a gas..



First, you idiot, aerosols are not gases.
World English Dictionary
aerosol  (&#712;&#603;&#601;r&#601;&#716;s&#594;l) 

&#8212; n
1.	a colloidal dispersion of solid or liquid particles in a gas; smoke or fog

Second, if I'm wrong 99.9% off the time, you should have no problem finding some real science that shows this to be so.  Let's see it you STUPID asshole.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 27, 2014)

yabut Right wing, deniers have to show a quarterly profit, the health of our planet be damned.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 27, 2014)

Crick said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > And the AGW cult continues posting scripture.
> ...



Kosh or, as I refer to him as "broken record boi" is merely a mouthpiece for rw boilerplate responses. I don't even read his posts anymore. Life is too short.

As to the OP, rw'ers keep conveniently forgetting that theres a word in the Constitution- namely- "posterity". rw'ers need to google that to find out its meaning.


----------



## Meister (Jul 27, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> yabut Right wing, deniers have to show a quarterly profit, the health of our planet be damned.



Still driving?
Yeah, thats what I thought.

Still using electricity?
Yeah that's what I thought.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 27, 2014)

> Thanks primarily to human caused climate change, the earth is on the cusp of mass...
> ...extinction.



I bet the only form of mass extinction of humans will be in the form of ,,,,other humans


----------



## Crick (Jul 27, 2014)

Who else would be responsible?  The cockroaches?


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 27, 2014)

Crick said:


> Who else would be responsible?  The cockroaches?



no, they are too civilized...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 27, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> ...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/most-earths-species-destroyed-giant-220539502.html
> 
> ...



You might want to consider calling whoever is filling in for Dr Kevorkian


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 27, 2014)

Crick said:


> Who else would be responsible?  The cockroaches?



Responsible for what, Dear?

What are you and your imaginary Climate Changes friends saying now?

If Evolution works as you say it does any mass die off will take all the gullible and naive, so maybe it's a blessing


----------



## Crick (Jul 27, 2014)

Responsible for the extinction of you and your fellow... no, you and the other humans.


----------



## Derideo_Te (Jul 27, 2014)

westwall said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > ...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.
> ...



How many species disappeared before we happened to come across them?

Simply discovering a species doesn't mean that it is "new" either. Our knowledge is finite. But we do know that we are negatively impacting our own environment and that is harming other species too. If we were environment neutral then your position would have merit but to use terms like "world government" in this context makes no sense. We have the ability to detect changes that are causing harm. What is wrong with stopping the harm that we are causing?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 27, 2014)

And yet no one can actually prove via science that man has caused climate change.


----------



## Crick (Jul 27, 2014)

If that were the case, it should be child's play for you to prove that human GHG emissions are NOT responsible for the majority of the observed warming.    Can you tell me where I would go to find such studies?  Given that most climate scientists accept anthropogenic global warming, there must be butt-ton-loads of failed experiments.  Can you point us to some of them?  Could you simply explain in your own words how AGW was falsified or how experiment meant to confirm AGW failed to do so?

Child's play.


----------



## westwall (Jul 27, 2014)

Crick said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...










Ummmmm, I hate to tell you but none of those are EXTINCT you idiot.  They are ENDANGERED!  Not extinct.  Clearly you understand English as well as you understand science...which is not at all.


----------



## westwall (Jul 27, 2014)

Crick said:


> If that were the case, it should be child's play for you to prove that human GHG emissions are NOT responsible for the majority of the observed warming.    Can you tell me where I would go to find such studies?  Given that most climate scientists accept anthropogenic global warming, there must be butt-ton-loads of failed experiments.  Can you point us to some of them?  Could you simply explain in your own words how AGW was falsified or how experiment meant to confirm AGW failed to do so?
> 
> This should be child's play.









Science works the other way around though.  You have to show that human GHG emissions *ARE* responsible for the majority of the observed warming.  The bad news for you is you have none.  That's why you are trying to flip the null hypothesis on it's head.

Stupid.


----------



## westwall (Jul 27, 2014)

Crick said:


> Who else would be responsible?  The cockroaches?








Viruses have killed more people than people have.  Though you progressives are running a close second.  You have managed to murder more people in the last hundred years than all of religion did in the prior 2,000 years.  You must be so proud of that accomplishment.


----------



## Crick (Jul 27, 2014)

Still waiting for your explanation for bringing up the discovery of new species in a discussion on extinction rates.

Your screed on progressives is misplaced.  This is neither politics nor modern history.  The topic of this forum is the environment; something an actual moderator might be expected to know.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jul 27, 2014)

Crick said:


> If that were the case, it should be child's play for you to prove that human GHG emissions are NOT responsible for the majority of the observed warming.    Can you tell me where I would go to find such studies?  Given that most climate scientists accept anthropogenic global warming, there must be butt-ton-loads of failed experiments.  Can you point us to some of them?  Could you simply explain in your own words how AGW was falsified or how experiment meant to confirm AGW failed to do so?
> 
> Child's play.



Science does not prove a negative. You have made a claim, and have yet to back it up with scientific facts or experiments.


----------



## Meister (Jul 27, 2014)

Some of the new species being discovered could very well be ones that weren't here before, like the polar-grizzly hybrid.
Earth and nature does that you know.  
But to suggest that man's so called AGW is the cause with using manipulated data is just pure bull.


----------



## Crick (Jul 27, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Science does not prove a negative. You have made a claim, and have yet to back it up with scientific facts or experiments.



Your understanding of "proving a negative" is wrong.  If what you've just claimed were true, I could make ANY contention: the moon is made of green cheese, the world is flat, the stars are lanterns on a crystal sphere - and you could not show me wrong.

AGW is falsifiable by a dozen different means.

Your suggestion that no scientific evidence supports AGW is complete nonsense.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2014)

Dang these climate crusaders are the most boring mofu's walking.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 27, 2014)

Why not bring every animal that has gone extinct over the past 20,000 years? We have the tech to make things good.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Jul 27, 2014)

We hunted all the mega fauna from 25,000 to today. It is our job to bring them back!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2014)

Who needs tech......Mamooth is already working on his emergency ark........here he is on a maiden cruise!!!








Im actually quite impressed!!! Might ask the dude for a quick cruise.....although he may well be busy with one of those animals!!!


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## mamooth (Jul 27, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Im actually quite impressed!!! Might ask the dude for a quick cruise.....although he may well be busy with one of those animals!!!



Please clarify for us exactly what you meant by that statement.

By the way, it's commonly understood that those constantly making gay jokes are probably closeted themselves. Why don't you just come out? There's no need to be ashamed of the way you feel.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 27, 2014)

Matthew said:


> Why not bring every animal that has gone extinct over the past 20,000 years? We have the tech to make things good.



You need a DNA sample, doofus.


----------



## Adrian (Jul 28, 2014)

The globe hasn't warmed in over 17 years.  AGW isn't science, it's religion.


----------



## westwall (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Science does not prove a negative. You have made a claim, and have yet to back it up with scientific facts or experiments.
> ...








It is?  Really?  Tell us three ways that AGW is falsifiable.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jul 28, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> ...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/most-earths-species-destroyed-giant-220539502.html
> 
> ...



It's not a couple degrees of warmer temps that will kill off species it's the loss of habitat cause by overpopulation


----------



## SSDD (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> Just from a hypothetical viewpoint, it would be a great deal more effective to "off" all the deniers.



Eventually, all socialists come to the same conclusion. lenin did it,  stalin did it, hitler did it, mao did it, pol pot did it.  It is because they, like you, were unable to convince your opposition because they lacked the facts...they had a belief, but no compelling, factual evidence to back up their claim.  As a result, they were not able to convince those not disposed to be dupes.  Eventual answer...kill those not disposed to be dupes.

By the way, AGW is hypothetical just like your suggestion to kill of skeptics.


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> *Doomsday, nothing you can do to stop it,  but off yourself before it happens you're so worried over it
> 
> damn the cult of global warming are scary people*



I was almost certain one of you would leap on this.  And I was quite certain you would ignore the comment by frothing-at-the-mouth-denier Stephanie to which I was responding.  My gratitude for confirming my suspicions to a T.


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> *Doomsday, nothing you can do to stop it,  but off yourself before it happens you're so worried over it*





Crick said:


> *Just from a hypothetical viewpoint, it would be a great deal more effective to "off" all the deniers.*






SSDD said:


> Eventually, all socialists come to the same conclusion. lenin did it,  stalin did it, hitler did it, mao did it, pol pot did it.  It is because they, like you, were unable to convince your opposition because they lacked the facts...they had a belief, but no compelling, factual evidence to back up their claim.  As a result, they were not able to convince those not disposed to be dupes.  Eventual answer...kill those not disposed to be dupes.
> 
> By the way, AGW is hypothetical just like your suggestion to kill of skeptics.



Should you choose to make anything of mine your sig, as you did for months with Mamooth's comment about statistical thermodynamics, accomplishing nothing but to demonstrate the level of your scientific ignorance and the pride with which you maintain it, I will make no complaint.  From an objective viewpoint, there's little else we could expect from you.  To be thought incorrect by someone as consistently and profoundly wrong as you adds nothing but a small grain of certitude to my original opinion.  

God are you stupid.


----------



## SSDD (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm sure all the "final solutions" found in history were hypothetical at some point...Only a certain sort of desperate, sick mind ever thinks of such solutions in the first place.


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> *Doomsday, nothing you can do to stop it,  but off yourself before it happens you're so worried over it*





SSDD said:


> *I'm sure all the "final solutions" found in history were hypothetical at some point...Only a certain sort of desperate, sick mind ever thinks of such solutions in the first place.*



You tell 'er! 

Stephanie, you've got a sick mind.  A *DESPERATE, SICK* mind.  Almost sufficiently desperate to take quotes out of context like the ignorant ass SSDD.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > *Doomsday, nothing you can do to stop it,  but off yourself before it happens you're so worried over it
> ...



Just from a hypothetical viewpoint, it would be a great deal more effective to "off" all the deniers. - Crick

Crick, tell us again how the AGWCult is really NOT a sick, death worshiping Cult. I need a good laugh


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > *Doomsday, nothing you can do to stop it,  but off yourself before it happens you're so worried over it
> ...



when not as brilliant as one believe they are, attack, insult and put others down
typical of a globul warmer snob..Is that you Al bore Gore? 
phony as this thread


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

Stephanie, do you deny having made the quoted statement "off yourself before it happens"?  Don't be embarrassed.  You're probably the tenth denier on this page alone to suggest such a thing.  Usually the idea is that by killing ourselves, we will eliminate our CO2 emissions but, as you've demonstrated, there's room for expansion.

PS: my post above, telling you that you had a desperate, sick mind, was facetious.  Don't get me wrong.  I do believe your viewpoints border on "sick" but I was simply pointing out that, per his stated condemnations, SSDD thinks you're quite the whack job.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> Stephanie, do you deny having made the quoted statement "off yourself before it happens"?



get back to insulting other's  and calling everyone idiots. it's what you do best


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> Just from a hypothetical viewpoint, it would be a great deal more effective to "off" all the deniers.



Uncle Joe is smiling. American Progressives are Stalin's children.

Thank you for showing everyone the AGWCult is a very dangerous, death worshipping cult


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie, do you deny having made the quoted statement "off yourself before it happens"?
> ...



Do you deny having made the statement "off yourself before it happens"?  Obviously, unless you want to suggest that someone is posting under your name, the record shows that to be your statement.  The most serious of the insults, then, would be those from SSDD, who believes people who make such statements are socialists who want to kill their opponents because reality doesn't support their own side of an argument.

Is that why you want me to off myself Stephanie?  Can I put that in the suicide note?  "I put a bullet through my brain because Stephanie suggested it - and she wasn't even being hypothetical".  I'm sure that will satisfy my wife and children.  They know we can trust your judgement - that suicide was the right and proper course for me and all those with the temerity to be concerned about the climate our children will inherit.

The reason I've become so practiced at insults here is that the opportunity for its application is almost unbounded.


----------



## Idadunno (Jul 28, 2014)

> There are several long-time drivers of what researchers call "defaunation"  the decline of various animal species. The study points to " overexploitation,  habitat destruction, and impacts from invasive  species" as continuing threats, but notes that soon, human-caused climate change will be the number one driver of defaunation


[/QUOTE]

Dinosaurs are extinct because of defaunation. Dinosaurs consumed too much. The planet could not sustain them.
Mother Nature has a way of controlling population, or reformatting the planet, as needed with plagues, war, and natural acts of nature (tornadoes, earthquakes, hurricanes, volcanoes).
Climate change is very real, as is global warming, and mankind is accelerating it, but those events would happen regardless of man's existence. 

Mass extinction has happened throughout history, but has it really? Polar bears will become extinct, but actually they will not. Polar bears are Grizzly bears, and the white fox is a red fox. Ages ago an earthquake (most likely) divided a piece of land and split groups of animal packs. The animals that drifted evolved with each generation, acclimating to its new climate--polar bears and white fox. 
The earth changes, the species evolve and adapt. The human race will be the targeted dinosaur eventually in my opinion. No one can stop it, only buy time, however, getting third world countries to stop massive destructive industrialization is not going to happen. Look at what is going on in the African countries with Ebola. The same thing that happened with the Black Death (Bubonic plague) in the 14th century--and China is actually dealing with it now. Bubonic plague has reared its head several times, but the butcher's bill of the 14th century was the largest. We have waded through HIV, which has been around for thousands of years but started spreading with globalization, and every time science finds a way to at least contain it, a new mutation occurs. HIV is a mutation of SIV. It comes from eating contaminated monkey meat--bush meat. 
It is not just republicans that are aiding and abetting climate change... it is everyone, and the first warning of man accelerated climate change came in the 18th century from England--the industrial age.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



omg
all them words to say what exactly...spare us please, not impressed
do you know how to be a human being that can connect with people out in the real world? or are you a robot? 
zzzzzzzz


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> omg
> all them words to say what exactly...spare us please, not impressed
> zzzzzzzz



To demonstrate to you and SSDD that you have erred.  When I speak in a more simple fashion, you complain that I insult others.  Take your pick.


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

And I notice you still have not owned up to having made the quoted statement.  Let's try that again.  It's not too many words and none of them are very long.

*STEPHANIE, ADDRESSING THOSE CONCERNED ABOUT AGW, SAID "OFF YOURSELF BEFORE IT HAPPENS".  STEPHANIE WANTS US TO OFF OURSELVES.  WHAT A KIND AND COMPASSIONATE HUMAN BEING IS STEPHANIE.  AND BRAVE AS WELL.  LOOK HOW SHE STEPS UP AND TAKES RESPONSIBILITY FOR HER ACTIONS.  VERY IMPRESSIVE.  VERY VERY IMPRESSIVE.*


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick makes Uncle Joe so happy


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

Stalin is dead.  He's neither happy nor unhappy.

I find it really enlightening that all you deniers are getting on my case or having responded to Stephanie suggestion that we all commit suicide, with a clearly identified hypothetical, AND YET NOT ONE OF YOU HAS A WORD FOR STEPHANIE.

That would make it seem that you all agree with her: that you believe all those concerned with AGW should commit suicide.  More than one of you have made the suggestion before.  So WHO is it that's making Uncle Joe happy?

God are you stupid.


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

One other thought: who is the most notable figure to have suggested that those who disagree should be punished and slain.  

Think about it.  Think about it.

Why, it was JEHOVAH!  The Judeo-Christian god.  Blood thirstiest son of a bitch anyone ever dreamed up.  Noah's flood.  Sodom and Gomorrah.  The enemies of the Israelites.  The children who teased Daniel.  Your god is a fucking monster and you've got the nerve to get on MY case?  I'm just following the example of the fantasy you all worship.


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 28, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> ...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/most-earths-species-destroyed-giant-220539502.html
> 
> ...


ROFL  ^ retarded lying pos trolls are still looking for dumb asses to believe their bullshit?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> Stalin is dead.  He's neither happy nor unhappy.
> 
> I find it really enlightening that all you deniers are getting on my case or having responded to Stephanie suggestion that we all commit suicide, with a clearly identified hypothetical, AND YET NOT ONE OF YOU HAS A WORD FOR STEPHANIE.
> 
> ...



You're talking a lot but behind the words are DEATH TO THE DENIERS!!!!! AGW AKBAR!!!!!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> One other thought: who is the most notable figure to have suggested that those who disagree should be punished and slain.
> 
> Think about it.  Think about it.
> 
> Why, it was JEHOVAH!  The Judeo-Christian god.  Blood thirstiest son of a bitch anyone ever dreamed up.  Noah's flood.  Sodom and Gomorrah.  The enemies of the Israelites.  The children who teased Daniel.  Your god is a fucking monster and you've got the nerve to get on MY case.








Crick hates God as much as Uncle Joe! No wonder Uncle Joe is smiling

(I miss House, I'd ask him to do a "This post makes Uncle Joe Smile" Postcard)


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Stalin is dead.  He's neither happy nor unhappy.
> ...



Still ignoring Stephanie.  Can't tell you what an honorable man that makes you.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



that he pals around with/doesn't distance himself from a clueless denier like her  speaks volumes.


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > One other thought: who is the most notable figure to have suggested that those who disagree should be punished and slain.
> ...



No, I don't hate god.  That would be like hating unicorns.  I hate that most humans have a severe weakness when it comes to thinking rationally about the way the world works - that they seem to NEED some big father figure to hold their hands and protect them from their enemies.  That most humans are such COWARDS in these regards.  I also hate the many people who use the lies of religion to gain personal and political power, often employing violence against their opponents and actually having the gall to claim such violence is by divine guidance - that it is part of and parcel of their religious freedom. 

So, no, I do not hate god.  God hasn't done anything for which I might hate him.  God hasn't done ANYTHING because he just doesn't exist.  None of them do.  There is no supernatural.  The physical laws of the universe are universal and inviolable.  No gods.

Got it?


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



OUCH!!!  That had to leave a mark on [MENTION=19448]CrusaderFrank[/MENTION]


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 28, 2014)

All the Progressive Founding Fathers are Smiling up at American Progressives


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

SSDD said:


> I'm sure all the "final solutions" found in history were hypothetical at some point...Only a certain sort of desperate, sick mind ever thinks of such solutions in the first place.



CAN WE SAY *H Y P O C R I S Y*  ? ? ?



boedicca said:


> In order to reduce your own personal creation of greenhouse gasses, hold your breath forever.





SSDD said:


> I wonder how many of these warmer idiots will suicide out of sheer despair when the hoax finally comes tumbling down?





CrusaderFrank said:


> It never ends well for Death worshipong Cults, CO2 is their Jonesville and they will glady drink the KoolAid





daveman said:


> So, it looks like you can kill yourself out of shame now.  But that's one emotion you're incapable of, isn't it?





Kosh said:


> If the OP and all the other AGW cult members would stop breathing the CO2 problem will be fixed..





Kosh said:


> If the OP and all the other AGW cult members would stop breathing the CO2 problem will be fixed..





dilloduck said:


> I just made one and you're right---it's too expensive to let people with breathing problems live.





Redfish said:


> Lets see now, if your charts and conclusions are correct, we need to kill all the chinese and indians.   Should we nuke them?  no, too much fall out.   Poison their water? stop shipping food to them?   how about the booming populations in indonesia and south america, how do we eliminate them?





HenryBHough said:


> Nice part of cults is that they tend to mass suicide.
> 
> In this instance, if they are right, their lemmingesque checking out would do an immense bit toward ending the warming they fear most.  Provided they all just took dirt naps instead of being roasted and emitting all those nasty pollutants......





CrusaderFrank said:


> Oh Please! Oh God! That would be so fucking awesome! They don't even have to die, just get off the Internet





gallantwarrior said:


> Really, the absolute best way for humans to limit their emissions is to minimize the number of humans.  I most heartily welcome the voluntary participation of those who believe that humans are a major factor in "global warming", or "climate change" (whatever the current buzzword is) in the "minimize humans" green program..go ahead, do us all a favor, your personal contribution to decreasing human damage to the planet will be welcomed.





CrusaderFrank said:


> This is why I say the Warmers are a sick, death-worshiping Cult





Kosh said:


> Well all you AGW church members if you believe that CO2 drives climate you might want to show belief by not breathing anymore.





Sunshine said:


> Reduce air pollution.  Stop breathing.  We promise to miss you.  But we will enjoy the cleaner air.





gallantwarrior said:


> I have issued this challenge before to all the adherents of the AGW cult before:
> If you are so very concerned about the damage being done to the Earth by human infestation, please lead the way.  You are more than welcome to contribute, up close and personal, to improving the situation.  I'll be watching the obits to see whether you all are convinced enough to put your money where your mouth is.





gallantwarrior said:


> The solution to AGW issue is simple, and very inexpensive.  Since CO2 is a normally occurring byproduct of human respiration, I challenge every proponent of AGW, every worshiper of the whole AGW myth, to cease all respiration, and ensure that anyone in your family joins you in you effort to diminish humanity's contribution to CO2 emissions.
> C'mon, step up and show us how committed you are to saving the environment.





flacaltenn said:


> "If you want to save the Planet, Stop breathing dammit"



If you'd like more, my search results had another 8 pages to go.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 28, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Kosh said:
> ...


*
Kosh or, as I refer to him as "broken record boi" is merely a mouthpiece for rw boilerplate responses.*

says the mouthpiece for LW bullshit.....

* I don't even read his posts anymore*

sure you dont dottie.....


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

Kosh has spent more time on my ignore list than anyone here.  Unfortunately, he's often the only one posting and if I want to have an argument with someone, he's all I've got.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> Kosh has spent more time on my ignore list than anyone here.  Unfortunately, he's often the only one posting and if I want to have an argument with someone, he's all I've got.



so who are all these other posters you are "arguing" with?....hey just askin....


----------



## mamooth (Jul 28, 2014)

I know why Frank and other deniers push so hard for more global warming and mass death for their enemies.

They want to be able to face the spirit of their mentor, Stalin, and say "We meet again, at last. The circle is now complete. When I left you, I was but the learner; now I am the master. My body count is bigger than yours, my gulags contain more enemies of TheParty."


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 28, 2014)

mamooth said:


> I know why Frank and other deniers push so hard for more global warming and mass death for their enemies.
> 
> They want to be able to face the spirit of their mentor, Stalin, and say "We meet again, at last. The circle is now complete. When I left you, I was but the learner; now I am the master. My body count is bigger than yours, my gulags contain more enemies of TheParty."



^ AGWCult is a sick, death worshiping Cult


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

You've said that before, Frank.  Repeatedly.  See http://www.usmessageboard.com/environment/367395-thanks-primarily-to-human-caused-climate-change-the-earth-is-on-the-cusp-of-mass-7.html#post9523747


----------



## westwall (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> Stalin is dead.  He's neither happy nor unhappy.
> 
> I find it really enlightening that all you deniers are getting on my case or having responded to Stephanie suggestion that we all commit suicide, with a clearly identified hypothetical, AND YET NOT ONE OF YOU HAS A WORD FOR STEPHANIE.
> 
> ...








That's because unlike you, she doesn't want to murder people.  Where did your siggie go there Crick...you know the one where you want to murder the deniers?  How very civil of you...


----------



## westwall (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> You've said that before, Frank.  Repeatedly.  See http://www.usmessageboard.com/environment/367395-thanks-primarily-to-human-caused-climate-change-the-earth-is-on-the-cusp-of-mass-7.html#post9523747







That's because it's true.  And you guys are parrots and repeat yourselves ad nauseum.  Get used to it.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> And I notice you still have not owned up to having made the quoted statement.  Let's try that again.  It's not too many words and none of them are very long.
> 
> *STEPHANIE, ADDRESSING THOSE CONCERNED ABOUT AGW, SAID "OFF YOURSELF BEFORE IT HAPPENS".  STEPHANIE WANTS US TO OFF OURSELVES.  WHAT A KIND AND COMPASSIONATE HUMAN BEING IS STEPHANIE.  AND BRAVE AS WELL.  LOOK HOW SHE STEPS UP AND TAKES RESPONSIBILITY FOR HER ACTIONS.  VERY IMPRESSIVE.  VERY VERY IMPRESSIVE.*



whoa, someone's having a meltdown
chill pill baby
I don't jump through anyone hoops.... so get a clue


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> I don't jump through anyone hoops.... so get a clue



But yet you think we should all commit suicide for you.  Doesn't really seem all that fair.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't jump through anyone hoops.... so get a clue
> ...



what the hell? 
I said...... FOR ANYONE who is worried the earth is going to explode, if they are so worried maybe *they* should off THEMSELVES so they won't be around when it happens...nothing we can do that would be able to STOP IT.... though some globull warmers believe they're are g-ds and can a wave a magic wand or something and stop it....

good grief
not my fault you read it wrong
now move along back to worrying over the earth and globull warming


----------



## westwall (Jul 28, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...








Cricky and company are embarrassed that they got caught wanting to murder people so now they are trying to foist their opinions off and claim that they are our ideas.  They truly are a sad, pathetic little group...


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

I'd appreciate it if everyone stopped suggesting their opponent's suicide - and that is what you've done here Stephanie, deny it as you will.  You got more than your fair share due to SSDD's reaction to the post I put up following yours: the reaction in which he completely ignored what you had posted and that I was responding to you.  That forced me to repeat yours and give it some emphasis.  Then, when you refused to acknowledge you had made those statements, I became justifiably incensed.

I have some personal experience with suicides.  I suppose most people my age do.  But based on that, I don't find urging people to kill themselves to be the light hearted jab that many around here think it to be.  There are people out there who will find that the last little nudge they need to actually pull the trigger.


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 28, 2014)

westwall said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



no kidding, wow


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

westwall said:


> Cricky and company are embarrassed that they got caught wanting to murder people so now they are trying to foist their opinions off and claim that they are our ideas.  They truly are a sad, pathetic little group...



There's no company here.  It's you and me.  And if you think someone ought to be embarrassed that they got caught wanting people dead, perhaps you ought to talk to THESE folks:



boedicca said:


> In order to reduce your own personal creation of greenhouse gasses, hold your breath forever.





SSDD said:


> I wonder how many of these warmer idiots will suicide out of sheer despair when the hoax finally comes tumbling down?





CrusaderFrank said:


> It never ends well for Death worshipong Cults, CO2 is their Jonesville and they will glady drink the KoolAid





daveman said:


> So, it looks like you can kill yourself out of shame now.  But that's one emotion you're incapable of, isn't it?





Kosh said:


> If the OP and all the other AGW cult members would stop breathing the CO2 problem will be fixed..





Kosh said:


> If the OP and all the other AGW cult members would stop breathing the CO2 problem will be fixed..





dilloduck said:


> I just made one and you're right---it's too expensive to let people with breathing problems live.





Redfish said:


> Lets see now, if your charts and conclusions are correct, we need to kill all the chinese and indians.   Should we nuke them?  no, too much fall out.   Poison their water? stop shipping food to them?   how about the booming populations in indonesia and south america, how do we eliminate them?





HenryBHough said:


> Nice part of cults is that they tend to mass suicide.
> 
> In this instance, if they are right, their lemmingesque checking out would do an immense bit toward ending the warming they fear most.  Provided they all just took dirt naps instead of being roasted and emitting all those nasty pollutants......





CrusaderFrank said:


> Oh Please! Oh God! That would be so fucking awesome! They don't even have to die, just get off the Internet





gallantwarrior said:


> Really, the absolute best way for humans to limit their emissions is to minimize the number of humans.  I most heartily welcome the voluntary participation of those who believe that humans are a major factor in "global warming", or "climate change" (whatever the current buzzword is) in the "minimize humans" green program..go ahead, do us all a favor, your personal contribution to decreasing human damage to the planet will be welcomed.





CrusaderFrank said:


> This is why I say the Warmers are a sick, death-worshiping Cult





Kosh said:


> Well all you AGW church members if you believe that CO2 drives climate you might want to show belief by not breathing anymore.





Sunshine said:


> Reduce air pollution.  Stop breathing.  We promise to miss you.  But we will enjoy the cleaner air.





gallantwarrior said:


> I have issued this challenge before to all the adherents of the AGW cult before:
> If you are so very concerned about the damage being done to the Earth by human infestation, please lead the way.  You are more than welcome to contribute, up close and personal, to improving the situation.  I'll be watching the obits to see whether you all are convinced enough to put your money where your mouth is.





gallantwarrior said:


> The solution to AGW issue is simple, and very inexpensive.  Since CO2 is a normally occurring byproduct of human respiration, I challenge every proponent of AGW, every worshiper of the whole AGW myth, to cease all respiration, and ensure that anyone in your family joins you in you effort to diminish humanity's contribution to CO2 emissions.
> C'mon, step up and show us how committed you are to saving the environment.





flacaltenn said:


> "If you want to save the Planet, Stop breathing dammit"





Uncensored2008 said:


> So why wouldn't you stop the damage you do by killing yourself?



If you'd like more, my search results had another 8 pages to go.


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

westwall said:


> Cricky and company are embarrassed that they got caught wanting to murder people so now they are trying to foist their opinions off and claim that they are our ideas.  They truly are a sad, pathetic little group...



There's no company here.  It's you and me.  And if you think someone ought to be embarrassed that they got caught wanting people dead, perhaps you ought to talk to THESE folks:



boedicca said:


> In order to reduce your own personal creation of greenhouse gasses, hold your breath forever.





SSDD said:


> I wonder how many of these warmer idiots will suicide out of sheer despair when the hoax finally comes tumbling down?





CrusaderFrank said:


> It never ends well for Death worshipong Cults, CO2 is their Jonesville and they will glady drink the KoolAid





daveman said:


> So, it looks like you can kill yourself out of shame now.  But that's one emotion you're incapable of, isn't it?





Kosh said:


> If the OP and all the other AGW cult members would stop breathing the CO2 problem will be fixed..





Kosh said:


> If the OP and all the other AGW cult members would stop breathing the CO2 problem will be fixed..





dilloduck said:


> I just made one and you're right---it's too expensive to let people with breathing problems live.





Redfish said:


> Lets see now, if your charts and conclusions are correct, we need to kill all the chinese and indians.   Should we nuke them?  no, too much fall out.   Poison their water? stop shipping food to them?   how about the booming populations in indonesia and south america, how do we eliminate them?





HenryBHough said:


> Nice part of cults is that they tend to mass suicide.
> 
> In this instance, if they are right, their lemmingesque checking out would do an immense bit toward ending the warming they fear most.  Provided they all just took dirt naps instead of being roasted and emitting all those nasty pollutants......





CrusaderFrank said:


> Oh Please! Oh God! That would be so fucking awesome! They don't even have to die, just get off the Internet





gallantwarrior said:


> Really, the absolute best way for humans to limit their emissions is to minimize the number of humans.  I most heartily welcome the voluntary participation of those who believe that humans are a major factor in "global warming", or "climate change" (whatever the current buzzword is) in the "minimize humans" green program..go ahead, do us all a favor, your personal contribution to decreasing human damage to the planet will be welcomed.





CrusaderFrank said:


> This is why I say the Warmers are a sick, death-worshiping Cult





Kosh said:


> Well all you AGW church members if you believe that CO2 drives climate you might want to show belief by not breathing anymore.





Sunshine said:


> Reduce air pollution.  Stop breathing.  We promise to miss you.  But we will enjoy the cleaner air.





gallantwarrior said:


> I have issued this challenge before to all the adherents of the AGW cult before:
> If you are so very concerned about the damage being done to the Earth by human infestation, please lead the way.  You are more than welcome to contribute, up close and personal, to improving the situation.  I'll be watching the obits to see whether you all are convinced enough to put your money where your mouth is.





gallantwarrior said:


> The solution to AGW issue is simple, and very inexpensive.  Since CO2 is a normally occurring byproduct of human respiration, I challenge every proponent of AGW, every worshiper of the whole AGW myth, to cease all respiration, and ensure that anyone in your family joins you in you effort to diminish humanity's contribution to CO2 emissions.
> C'mon, step up and show us how committed you are to saving the environment.





flacaltenn said:


> "If you want to save the Planet, Stop breathing dammit"



If you'd like more, my search results had another 8 pages to go.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 28, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> ...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/most-earths-species-destroyed-giant-220539502.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

Stephanie said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Yes or No: do you agree with Westwall's description of what has happened here?

Can either of you find a single post of mine in which I seriously (as opposed to hypothetically) suggest deniers should commit suicide?  I've made several thousand posts.  If, as MODERATOR Westwall contends, this has been a common practice of mine, examples should be easy to find.

Let's see them.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> ...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/most-earths-species-destroyed-giant-220539502.html
> 
> ...



Sure we are. 

But a few more trillion to Algore and Michael Mann can hold it at bay for a year or two...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2014)

westwall said:


> Bullshit.  Last year they discovered 12,000 new species.  The year before that it was 18,000.  This is just more BS propaganda from the enviro Nazi's who are desperate for a world government that they will control.  The fact that they'll murder a few billion people doesn't bother them in the slightest.



No one ever got a grant to study how well things are working..

Trillions in free money are at stake.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't jump through anyone hoops.... so get a clue
> ...



Isn't the big problem that people are destroying the Earth? So why wouldn't you stop the damage you do by killing yourself?


----------



## Crick (Jul 28, 2014)

I've added you to the list per your request


----------



## RKMBrown (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> massive list of tons of sarcastic quotes




So it would be safe to assume that not only are you a global warming nutcase, you also don't understand sarcasm.


----------



## westwall (Jul 28, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > massive list of tons of sarcastic quotes
> ...







It is patently obvious that the progressives like crick et al understand very little about anything.  They are drones who parrot the party line and present nothing applicable to the real world.  The facts are the number of species being discovered increases EVERY year.  The facts also show us that in the last 50 years NO animal (that we know of) has gone extinct.  In fact animals that were thought extinct have been found!

?Extinct? species found alive and kicking - Technology & science - Science | NBC News


----------



## SSDD (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> Stalin is dead.  He's neither happy nor unhappy.
> 
> I find it really enlightening that all you deniers are getting on my case or having responded to Stephanie suggestion that we all commit suicide, with a clearly identified hypothetical, AND YET NOT ONE OF YOU HAS A WORD FOR STEPHANIE.
> 
> ...



Suicide is a choice that you might make if you have the courage of your convictions...ushering those who don't agree with you to the gas chambers is an entirely different thing...You are finally flying your true colors.


----------



## SSDD (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure all the "final solutions" found in history were hypothetical at some point...Only a certain sort of desperate, sick mind ever thinks of such solutions in the first place.
> ...



What I see there is people mostly asking if you have the courage of your convictions...and observations regarding how invested you and yours are in this hoax...There is a vast gulf between asking if you have the courage of your convictions and suggesting that those who don't agree with you be killed.  Are you really so stupid that you fail to see a difference?


----------



## SSDD (Jul 28, 2014)

Crick said:


> I'd appreciate it if everyone stopped suggesting their opponent's suicide - and that is what you've done here Stephanie, deny it as you will.  You got more than your fair share due to SSDD's reaction to the post I put up following yours: the reaction in which he completely ignored what you had posted and that I was responding to you.  That forced me to repeat yours and give it some emphasis.  Then, when you refused to acknowledge you had made those statements, I became justifiably incensed.
> 
> I have some personal experience with suicides.  I suppose most people my age do.  But based on that, I don't find urging people to kill themselves to be the light hearted jab that many around here think it to be.  There are people out there who will find that the last little nudge they need to actually pull the trigger.




I didn't ignore aything...one poster asked if you have the courage of your convictions...you want to have people who don't agree with you killed....vast difference there.  One is a choice...one involves cattle cars and industrial murder as there more of us "deniers" than there are of you religious zealots.


----------



## mamooth (Jul 28, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Suicide is a choice that you might make if you have the courage of your convictions...ushering those who don't agree with you to the gas chambers is an entirely different thing...You are finally flying your true colors.



Has anyone ever broken it to you how your fixation with mass murder is disturbing? If not, let me be the first. You come across as a dangerous psychopath.

And seriously, what's with you and Westwall lying your asses off and claiming we want you killed? A lie that stupid and crazy makes both of you look pathetic in your sheer desperation. Are you proud of the depths of dishonesty that your cult devotion has gotten you to sink to?


----------



## Meister (Jul 28, 2014)

mamooth said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > Suicide is a choice that you might make if you have the courage of your convictions...ushering those who don't agree with you to the gas chambers is an entirely different thing...You are finally flying your true colors.
> ...



Read post #39 in this thread and come back and give an apology if you have any integrity, okay? [MENTION=39072]mamooth[/MENTION]


----------



## mamooth (Jul 28, 2014)

Here's 10 animal extinctions from the past 50 years. Westwall has some 'splainin to do. He stated a falsehood. Was is incompetence, or deliberate dishonesty?

Golden toad
Pyrenian Ibex
Tecopa Pupfish
Baiji River Dolphin
Zanzibar Leopard
Po'Ouli
West African Black Rhino
Javan Tiger
Sphix's Macaw
Round Island Burrowing Boa


----------



## SillyWabbit (Jul 28, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> deniers want to treat the planet as their own little sandbox and use all the resources up in their lifetimes. Selfish much?



Yes, yes I do. I want ALL the resources, right now.


----------



## mamooth (Jul 28, 2014)

Meister said:


> Read post #39 in this thread and come back and give an apology if you have any integrity, okay?



Crick was pointing out the flaw in your "commit suicide!" reasoning, not calling for anyone's death.

And since you just lied so brazenly about Crick, you'll need to give your apology to this thread, if you have any integrity.


----------



## Meister (Jul 28, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Read post #39 in this thread and come back and give an apology if you have any integrity, okay?
> ...



Not my suicide flaw, you need to be more specific when pointing your finger at someone.
I'm pointing as to why some posters went after your fellow cultist.


----------



## westwall (Jul 28, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Here's 10 animal extinctions from the past 50 years. Westwall has some 'splainin to do. He stated a falsehood. Was is incompetence, or deliberate dishonesty?
> 
> Golden toad
> Pyrenian Ibex
> ...








Ahhh yes the Golden Toad.  Discovered in 1966 or 67 and not seen since the 1980's....probably because no one has gone to look.  The Black Rhino I will probably agree is extinct.  The poachers are very aggressive there.  Care to explain how that is a global warming casualty?  In fact all the critically endangered big critters on the list are endangered due to illegal hunting.  Something conservationists have been fighting tooth and nail and the environmentalists haven't.

Even the Golden Toad, if extinct, is due to a disease and not global warming.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 28, 2014)

mamooth said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > Suicide is a choice that you might make if you have the courage of your convictions...ushering those who don't agree with you to the gas chambers is an entirely different thing...You are finally flying your true colors.
> ...





Yeeeeeeeesh.........s0n, sure you're not a woman? I swear to God......dollar to a thousand stale donuts, people see that shit and assume its a post by a woman.


*STOP BEING SO GAY*


Or shit s0n.....at least turn down the fem tone a smidge!!! Do you wear a fanny pack when you run?


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 28, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...



Hey !!  Go find those subsistence island dwellers that are fishing their reefs with dynamite. Or the 1000s of heavily armed poachers in Africa, or your silly-ass windmill fanatics that are denying 1000s of sq acres of habitat to raptors every year.. And leave the political junk at the door.. 

Do something.. Best start elsewhere in the world than Capitol Hill.. 
Oh -- and AGWarming? Don't sweat it.. it's mostly hype and hysteria.


----------



## SSDD (Jul 29, 2014)

mamooth said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > Suicide is a choice that you might make if you have the courage of your convictions...ushering those who don't agree with you to the gas chambers is an entirely different thing...You are finally flying your true colors.
> ...



In typical fashion, you completely miss the point.  Either you are one of the most obtuse people on this board, or one of the stupidest.....my bet is that you are one of the stupidest.   I have no fixation on mass murder but I do notice when someone suggests that I be killed for my skepticism of psuedoscience masquerading as actual science.


----------



## SSDD (Jul 29, 2014)

Meister said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > SSDD said:
> ...



Neither mammoth nor any of the small crew of warmists on this board have any integrity at all...they have proven that over and over.  An "ends justifies the means" attitude and integrity are mutually exclusive.


----------



## SSDD (Jul 29, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Read post #39 in this thread and come back and give an apology if you have any integrity, okay?
> ...




No crick said that it would be more expeditious to kill deniers...again, trying to defend the indefensible is a losing proposition.


----------



## SSDD (Jul 29, 2014)

westwall said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Here's 10 animal extinctions from the past 50 years. Westwall has some 'splainin to do. He stated a falsehood. Was is incompetence, or deliberate dishonesty?
> ...



The idiots have proven once again that they can't follow a conversation and are perfectly willing to make up arguments to rail against.  I challenged the OP to name even one species that has gone extinct due to climate change....I believe you mirrored my challenge but didn't put due to climate change on your post so the cretins jumped on your statement as a statement that no species have gone extinct rather than a statement that no speices has gone extinct due to climate change.  

If I am wrong about your post, accept my apologies...If not, correct the statement or the warmist idiots will never figure it out for themselves.


----------



## mamooth (Jul 29, 2014)

SSDD said:


> I have no fixation on mass murder but I do notice when someone suggests that I be killed for my skepticism of psuedoscience masquerading as actual science.



No, you fabricate stories of people wanting to kill you. Why?
1. Because you love to play the victim.
2. Because, being a retard, you can't discuss actual issues, so you choose to just lie about your opponents as a deflection
3. Because your mind natural inclines to thoughts of murdering people.


----------



## mamooth (Jul 29, 2014)

westwall said:


> Ahhh yes the Golden Toad.  Discovered in 1966 or 67 and not seen since the 1980's....probably because no one has gone to look.  The Black Rhino I will probably agree is extinct.  The poachers are very aggressive there.  Care to explain how that is a global warming casualty?  In fact all the critically endangered big critters on the list are endangered due to illegal hunting.  Something conservationists have been fighting tooth and nail and the environmentalists haven't.
> 
> Even the Golden Toad, if extinct, is due to a disease and not global warming.



Some fine goalpost moving there by Westwall. When it got pointed out his claim was dead wrong, his story suddenly changed from "There have been no extinctions!" to "The extinctions aren't from global warming!".

Oh, claiming environmentalists aren't opposing illegal hunting is so delusional I can't imagine anyone honestly making such a statement. But then, this is Westwall.


----------



## Adrian (Jul 29, 2014)

A) the climate is always changing.

B) Despite what the acolytes of the religion of AGW have predicted, the globe hasn't warmed in 17 years (according to them even).  The US is experiencing the coolest summer on record and yet despite the overwhelming empirical evidence, these religious zealots still cling to the shoddy science that is failing them at every turn.  It really is something to see.


----------



## Unkotare (Jul 29, 2014)

Billy000 said:


> ...USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts.





I would ask you to get a handle on your hysteria and break your addiction to hyperbole and partisanship.


----------



## mamooth (Jul 29, 2014)

Adrian said:


> A) the climate is always changing.



Red herring. You suck at logic.



> B) Despite what the acolytes of the religion of AGW have predicted, the globe hasn't warmed in 17 years (according to them even).



Big lie.  I know your cult told you it was true, but you need to look at some honest sources, ones outside of your cult bubble.



> The US is experiencing the coolest summer on record



So you can't understand the word "global". And no, it's not even close to the coldest summer on record in the USA. Your cult just keeps feeding you the lies, and you keep falling for them.

Like most deniers, you're just damn stupid. The most basic points of logic and science escape you. Your cult has trained you to be a moron, and you've been an apt pupil. Until you develop the guts to step outside of your cult bubble, you will remain a moron.


----------



## SSDD (Jul 29, 2014)

mamooth said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > I have no fixation on mass murder but I do notice when someone suggests that I be killed for my skepticism of psuedoscience masquerading as actual science.
> ...





			
				crick said:
			
		

> Just from a hypothetical viewpoint, it would be a great deal more effective to "off" all the deniers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jc456 (Jul 29, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Adrian said:
> 
> 
> > A) the climate is always changing.
> ...



Boy, if there was ever a face palm post, *THIS ONE RANKS NEAR THE TOP!*

Which reminds me, where's that experiment that we've been asking for?  You remember right?  The one that shows 120 PPM of CO2 drives climate, or the one that shows the temperature add of 10 PPM of CO2.  Seems you forgot about that.  Really, all the other posting BS is merely BS.  Lame article after lame article, wasted space on an internet board.  Why not just answer the question at hand and be done with all of this?  

Seriously!


----------



## Adrian (Jul 29, 2014)

Hey, it's your religion, I understand why you're so defensive.  Just because there's no evidence to support it doesn't mean it's not real if you believe.  Christians believe Jesus is coming back, defying science and logic, and you and your sect believe the planet is warming because of human activity even though average temperatures have been largely static for some 17 years and the sea ice that is supposed to be shrinking is growing.  Maybe you are a climatologist instead of a real scientist and you have a boat payment due and can't afford to lose that grant?  I really do understand.  I just don't think it's right to lie to the laymen out there and claim that everything points to global warming.

When someone on your side can tell me what observation would need to be made to negate this theory, then I might take you seriously, but so far all phenomena is an indicator of global warming.  Hot, cold, drought, flood, snow, no snow, etc, etc.  That's not science, that's religion.


----------



## mamooth (Jul 29, 2014)

Adrian said:


> When someone on your side can tell me what observation would need to be made to negate this theory, then I might take you seriously,



Falling temps over the long term
Falling sea levels
Stratospheric warming.
Tropospheric cooling.
Overall glacial increases
Long term total sea ice increases
Outgoing longwave radiation increasing in greenhouse gas bands
Downwave longwave radiation decreasing.
Decreasing tropospheric water vapor.

And there are more, but that's enough for now. The point is that you're laughably clueless about the actual science. Your cult fed you a line of bull about AGW science couldn't be falsified, and you believed without question, because you always swallow whatever your cult feeds you. You stink at the science, mainly because you auto-reject any info that doesn't come from inside your cult bubble.

This is just the start. By swearing allegiance to your liars' cult, you've signed on for a lifetime of getting laughed at. I hope the emotional validation you get from surrendering your free will to a cult is worth all that humiliation that will be coming your way.


----------



## mamooth (Jul 29, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Yeeeeeeeesh.........s0n, sure you're not a woman? I swear to God......dollar to a thousand stale donuts, people see that shit and assume its a post by a woman.



What's wrong with posts by women?

Oh wait. You're a sexist bigot as well as a antigay bigot. Carry on.

Deniers, he's one of yours. And never a peep of criticism from deniers. Instead, it's mainly sucking up.

And skook, we all know you're a mincing metrosexual who wouldn't dare talk to anyone in real life the way you talk here. It's pretty obvious what you're compensating for.


----------



## elektra (Jul 29, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Adrian said:
> 
> 
> > When someone on your side can tell me what observation would need to be made to negate this theory, then I might take you seriously,
> ...



More lies and Bullshit from mamoot. 

How about another great google link to the, science.

Google proves who the idiots are, nothing more.


----------



## westwall (Jul 29, 2014)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh yes the Golden Toad.  Discovered in 1966 or 67 and not seen since the 1980's....probably because no one has gone to look.  The Black Rhino I will probably agree is extinct.  The poachers are very aggressive there.  Care to explain how that is a global warming casualty?  In fact all the critically endangered big critters on the list are endangered due to illegal hunting.  Something conservationists have been fighting tooth and nail and the environmentalists haven't.
> ...








They are still not considered extinct.  You clowns have made the claim that global warming is driving all of the fauna world to extinction when all the evidence says exactly the opposite.  There have been no animals declared extinct in the last 50 years.  There are certainly some that are on your list that probably are...but so far they haven't been. 

And if they are, it is not due to global warming, it is either from poaching so that Chinese old fogeys can think they're having better orgasms, or from disease, or habitat loss by humans chopping down the forests.  But once again, not global warming which is your claim.....admiral...


----------



## mamooth (Jul 29, 2014)

Given I never made or implied such a claim, why are you claiming I did?

Kindly respond to what I actually say, instead of just making shit up.


----------



## Crick (Jul 29, 2014)

The actual claims of the lead post



Billy000 said:


> > There are several long-time drivers of what researchers call "defaunation"  the decline of various animal species. The study points to " overexploitation,  habitat destruction, and impacts from invasive  species" as continuing threats, but notes that *soon*, human-caused climate change will be the number one driver of defaunation


----------



## Kosh (Jul 29, 2014)

Crick said:


> The actual claims of the lead post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deflecting from the fact that you are saying that aerosols are NOT a gas?


----------



## Crick (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow.  This is like new and unexplored levels of stupid.  Dumb, Dumberer and Kosh-like.  .Why don't you make that your sig:

*"Crick thinks aerosols are not gases.
What an IDIOT!  What a MAROON!
Hyuk, hyuk, hyuk."*​
Thiink how cool that'll make you.  And the rest of your denier buddies will look up to you for having taken the evil Abe down so many notches... and on a technical issue as well.  Go on!  Go for it!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 30, 2014)

According to the mythbuster experiment to get a 1 degree increase in temperature you have to add 73,400 ppm of CO2


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 30, 2014)

Its that darn warming of the deep Pacific ocean that's at fault


----------



## Kosh (Jul 30, 2014)

Crick said:


> Wow.  This is like new and unexplored levels of stupid.  Dumb, Dumberer and Kosh-like.  .Why don't you make that your sig:
> 
> *"Crick thinks aerosols are not gases.
> What an IDIOT!  What a MAROON!
> ...



Just pointing out that you do not anything about science, think denying real science will make look cool and all your AGW cult members will look up to you?

Just continue to deny real science an deny NASA. So I assume that we will never see NASA as one of your sources again.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2014)

mamooth said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Yeeeeeeeesh.........s0n, sure you're not a woman? I swear to God......dollar to a thousand stale donuts, people see that shit and assume its a post by a woman.
> ...





meh


s0n.....anybody can see from 4 billion light years away that you're a fruit loop. I'm just not a PC whore. All the AGW idiots are also PC whores........goofballs who would sooner throw themselves off a 100 foot cliff than offend anybody. These types wont even dare utter calling a black person a black person!!!!


Still an extreme minority.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## Crick (Jul 30, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Just pointing out that you do not anything about science



I'm just pointing out that you seem to be having difficulty forming complete sentences.



Kosh said:


> think denying real science will make look cool



What "real science" do you believe I have denied?



Kosh said:


> and all your AGW cult members will look up to you?




There is no AGW cult so there are no AGW cult members so no one from such a group will be looking up or down at me no matter what I do.  I do what I do for my OWN satisfaction.  You do what you do because, as far as can be told, you're nothing but an ignorant ass.



Kosh said:


> Just continue to deny real science an deny NASA. So I assume that we will never see NASA as one of your sources again.



I'm  not sure you can spell NASA.  But if you figure it out, find for us the NASA statement that says aerosols are gases.  There's a good boy.


----------



## Kosh (Jul 30, 2014)

Crick said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Just pointing out that you do not anything about science
> ...



Once again the AGW cult denies real science and once again proves that they prefer AGW religious dogma.

AGW is not real science!

CO2 does NOT drive climate.


----------



## mamooth (Jul 30, 2014)

Kosh actually thinks aerosols are gases? Chalk up yet another topic where he's completely ignorant of the fundamental science.

Aerosols aren't gases, Kosh. Come on, try to learn the basics.


----------



## Crick (Jul 30, 2014)

Kosh said:


> Just pointing out that you do not anything about science





Crick said:


> I'm just pointing out that you seem to be having difficulty forming complete sentences.
> 
> What "real science" do you believe I have denied?
> 
> There is no AGW cult so there are no AGW cult members so no one from such a group will be looking up or down at me no matter what I do.  I do what I do for my OWN satisfaction.





Kosh said:


> Just continue to deny real science an deny NASA. So I assume that we will never see NASA as one of your sources again.





Crick said:


> I'm  not sure you can spell NASA.  But if you figure it out, find for us the NASA statement that says aerosols are gases.  There's a good boy.





Kosh said:


> Once again the AGW cult denies real science and once again proves that they prefer AGW religious dogma.
> 
> AGW is not real science!
> 
> CO2 does NOT drive climate.



Why are you having such problems answering these requests.  You've made this charge that I deny real science a half dozen times at least.  And on every occasion I have asked you to identify the real science you believe I am denying.  So far, you have not responded ONCE.  Not one word.  And then there's your oft-repeated claim that (as far as I can tell) NASA says aerosols are gases.  You have been asked at least twice by me and once by Mamooth to produce this NASA comment.  So far, you have produced NOTHING.

Why is that?


----------



## Kosh (Jul 30, 2014)

Crick said:


> Kosh said:
> 
> 
> > Just pointing out that you do not anything about science
> ...




I have asked for the AGW loyal to produce the datasets with source code that proves CO2 drives climate. Yet not one has done so.

So you want proof of my comments (and a link was posted), yet fail to provide one link that proves your religion.

So in other words you want me to produce proof, yet you do not have to. 

Many two year olds have this mentality.


----------



## MomofOne (Jul 30, 2014)

mamooth said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Yeeeeeeeesh.........s0n, sure you're not a woman? I swear to God......dollar to a thousand stale donuts, people see that shit and assume its a post by a woman.
> ...



Yeah.  Is there something not right with the posts of women?  Does he know that women and men are having equal powers/rights nowadays?  I am a woman and it just saddens me to know that there are still people like him who I think treats women differently or unfairly.  Sigh.


----------



## skookerasbil (Jul 31, 2014)

MomofOne said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




Nah.....my point really was there is nothing more deplorable than a man who navigates his life like a woman. Sorry but contrary to the perception conveyed by the PC army, there is a difference. Any "mans man" will tell you the same, and that = most. You can spot this shit at 1,000 miles..........


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 31, 2014)

Other possible thread titles

Thanks primarily to unicorns, the earth is on the cusp of mass extinction

Thanks primarily to the Easter Bunny, the earth is on the cusp of mass extinction

Thanks primarily to the peppered moth, the earth is on the cusp of mass extinction

Thanks primarily to the Piltdown Man, the earth is on the cusp of mass extinction


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 31, 2014)

mamooth said:


> I know why Frank and other deniers push so hard for more global warming and mass death for their enemies.
> 
> They want to be able to face the spirit of their mentor, Stalin, and say "We meet again, at last. The circle is now complete. When I left you, I was but the learner; now I am the master. My body count is bigger than yours, my gulags contain more enemies of TheParty."



It's like you have no mind of your own and parrot back whatever the last poster said.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 31, 2014)

mamooth said:


> I know why Frank and other deniers push so hard for more global warming and mass death for their enemies.
> 
> They want to be able to face the spirit of their mentor, Stalin, and say "We meet again, at last. The circle is now complete. When I left you, I was but the learner; now I am the master. My body count is bigger than yours, my gulags contain more enemies of TheParty."



He took the Koch/Mercatus Center brown acid just like SSDD, flacaltenn,Westwall, etc...

Putting up billions of tons of CO2 into the atmosphere has no effect. Nothing to see here people  , move along now


----------



## mamooth (Jul 31, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Nah.....my point really was there is nothing more deplorable than a man who navigates his life like a woman.



Please, dig in deeper with your sexist bigotry. Tell everyone exactly what "navigates his life like a woman" means.

Now you, skook, are just stupid and craven, and that has nothing to with gender. It's simply your alternative lifestyle choice. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 31, 2014)

species going extinct is like a parlour game for deniers. What selfish- "I got mine"- types


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 31, 2014)

I thought species were supposed to "Evolve" to adapt to changing conditions

Does ManMAade Climate Change also bring evolution to a halt?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 31, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > I know why Frank and other deniers push so hard for more global warming and mass death for their enemies.
> ...



^ No idea at all on the mass of Earth's atmosphere

None.


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 31, 2014)

"evolve" to habitat loss? "evolve" to human-induced/accelerated climate change? You're funny Frank57


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 31, 2014)

AGWCult keep doubling down on a losing bet.

Splitting pocket 8's when the dealer has an A up, dealt 2 more 8's they split again.

No experiments showing ANY warming from additional trace amounts of CO2; all the warming comes from adding 80,000-600,000PPM.

I'll take a hit!


----------



## Dot Com (Jul 31, 2014)

denier cultists think this is just a big game


----------



## westwall (Jul 31, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > I know why Frank and other deniers push so hard for more global warming and mass death for their enemies.
> ...









Now you're simply lying.  No surprise there, uneducated emotional cripples do that all the time.  We have stipulated quite frequently that all that CO2 in the atmosphere is helping out the plants something fierce.  All flora is growing faster, and better because of the increased CO2.

As far as your fantasy that it somehow effects the global temps...well there is now a 17 year period that shows that to be false.


----------



## westwall (Jul 31, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> "evolve" to habitat loss? "evolve" to human-induced/accelerated climate change? You're funny Frank57









Yes.  That is what drives evolution idiot.  PRESSURE!  Why do you think that 95% of all evolution occurs in the Temperate Zones?  Because they CHANGE!  The poles don't change, the equator doesn't change thus the critters that live there are not under any type of environmental stress so evolution doesn't occur because it doesn't need to.

Gosh you're stupid.


----------



## westwall (Jul 31, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> denier cultists think this is just a big game








Ummmm, that's because it is silly person.  It's called the game of life and there are winners and losers.  The penalties for losing are harsh though.  Best adapt to the cooling that is coming.  Food is going to be getting short and conflict is going to increase like it always does when it gets cold.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 31, 2014)

AGW only works if you have Faith


----------



## mamooth (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm always interested in whatever junk science in currently in vogue in the denier cult, and the origins of that junk science. Hence, I'm curious as to why Westwall is telling us that 95% of evolution occurs in the temperate zones.


----------



## JeffRoberts (Aug 6, 2014)

mamooth said:


> I'm always interested in whatever junk science in currently in vogue in the denier cult, and the origins of that junk science. Hence, I'm curious as to why Westwall is telling us that 95% of evolution occurs in the temperate zones.



I don't know where Westwall gets his numbers, but the diversity of organisms that live in a given territory should increase based on the variety of available habitats - because there's more competition so organisms need to adapt, evolve, and gain specification. As  they are particularly fertile environments, temperate zones should be hotbeds of evolution and diversity.


----------



## Crick (Aug 6, 2014)

westwall said:


> Why do you think that 95% of all evolution occurs in the Temperate Zones?



Over the planet's history, the greatest climate changes have been at the poles, not the equator.  And since the temperate zones are not the habitat of 95% of all life, they are not where 95% of all evolution takes place.

If you've got a reputable source that says something different, I'd like to see it.


----------



## SSDD (Aug 7, 2014)

Crick said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you think that 95% of all evolution occurs in the Temperate Zones?
> ...


Which tropical species are at risk due to climate change today....not projected change or the change you hope for.....but due to the climate today


----------



## Crick (Aug 7, 2014)

Can I assume you have no reputable source supporting your contention?  Looks that way.  You should stop trying to distract us from your failings.  It only makes us look all the harder.


----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 8, 2014)

"reputable sources"


Laugh my balls off!!!



We've known for 5 years now that the "reputable sources" rig the data!!!! >>>


Climate Change Emails Reveal Rigged 'Consensus' - WSJ


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## skookerasbil (Aug 8, 2014)

Damn......this forum is a hoot!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 8, 2014)

Crick said:


> Can I assume you have no reputable source supporting your contention?  Looks that way.  You should stop trying to distract us from your failings.  It only makes us look all the harder.



Are we extinct yet?


----------



## Kosh (Aug 8, 2014)

Crick said:


> Can I assume you have no reputable source supporting your contention?  Looks that way.  You should stop trying to distract us from your failings.  It only makes us look all the harder.



So in other words you have no real science to back up your claims and once again you get caught in lie and try and lie your way out of it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 8, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Can I assume you have no reputable source supporting your contention?  Looks that way.  You should stop trying to distract us from your failings.  It only makes us look all the harder.
> ...



Liberty is.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 8, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > Can I assume you have no reputable source supporting your contention?  Looks that way.  You should stop trying to distract us from your failings.  It only makes us look all the harder.
> ...



I slapped myself and it hurt, nope!


----------



## Crick (Aug 12, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



What liberty do you believe we've lost?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2014)

Crick said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Are you stupid?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 12, 2014)

see......I knew he was!!!!! thanks for the confirmation from the other thread.


----------



## SSDD (Aug 12, 2014)

Crick said:


> What liberty do you believe we've lost?



Are you really that stupid...scratch that...of course you are.  Here, just to demonstrate to others how stupid you are, here is a small test.

Name 3 things that you can do today with no interference or involvement from government at either the local, state, or federal level without going into the most mundane aspects of your life.

When I was young, the challenge would have been easy...and the list would have been long...in fact, you would have a harder time naming things that the government did involve itself in...but I digress...you were about to show us all how stupid you really are....proceed...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 12, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > What liberty do you believe we've lost?
> ...



Here is a great breakdown of the revocation of the bill of rights in the last decade.

Scorecard: How Many Rights Have Americans REALLY Lost? Washington's Blog

We are not a free country.


----------



## Staidhup (Aug 12, 2014)

The only solution is to have all those the subscribe to the theory of mass extinction as the result of man to immediately turn off their lights, heat, air conditioners, iPhone's, tablets, computers, sell their cars, jets, all their possessions, purchase w whole earth catalog, and move into a cave.


----------



## bripat9643 (Aug 12, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



A liberal defines liberty as the ability to choose a new set of overseers every 4 years.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 12, 2014)

Crick said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You're just so fucking stupid


----------



## SSDD (Aug 13, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Guess he couldn't think of 3 things he can do without government interference...of course, to folks like him, 3 things in his life that government doesn't control might be terrifying.


----------



## Crick (Aug 13, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > What liberty do you believe we've lost?
> ...



No.  What we've got here is simply another demonstration of your exceptional ignorance.  

1) The question was in response to a comment by poster RMKBrown, not you.
2) Apparently you are unable to name ANY liberty that has been lost.
3) You apparently don't even know what the word LIBERTY means or what is the proper function of the government of a democratic republic.

You people are PATHETIC


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 13, 2014)

Crick said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



The question isn't which liberty has been lost, the question is which liberty hasn't been lost.


----------



## SSDD (Aug 13, 2014)

Crick said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...


I see you can't name even 3 things.  You lose. Thanks for proving my point


----------



## konradv (Aug 13, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Translation:  I don't have a good answer, so I'll do some name-calling instead.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 13, 2014)

konradv said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



No the translation is: the question was stupid.

Every liberty has been lost, the guy asking which one was Trolling.


----------



## flacaltenn (Aug 13, 2014)

1) I have govt designed toilets that don't flush. 
2) I have a govt designed heat pump that doesn't Heat below 45DegF It just spins constantly.
3) I have pesticides that just make bugs angry.
4) Every puddle on my land is a potential "wetland" violation.
5) I'm being cowed into pulling 1Watt chargers out of the wall when not in use, so
that my neighbor can draw over a 1000Watts to charge their EVs. 
6) I live in one of the only places left where kids can light firecrackers and sparklers on 4th July.
(or shoot each other with Roman Candles) 
7) The govt approves what light bulbs I may buy and use.. 

That's just the list of stuff I've encountered since 6AM this morning.


----------



## Crick (Aug 13, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > SSDD said:
> ...



So you cannot name a lost liberty.  Precisely what I expected.


----------



## Crick (Aug 13, 2014)

SSDD said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > SSDD said:
> ...



You all seem to want to make the argument that the American government is taking away our liberties.  Yet NONE of you have named a SINGLE one of these lost liberties.  All we get are pathetic sound bytes. "The question is what liberty's haven't been lost?"  No the question is which ones HAVE and the question has yet to be answered.  If you actually want to turn Americans against their duly elected government; if you want to claim that the government of a nation founded on liberty and the rights of the individual is guilty of seizing that power, of abrogating its most profound obligations, then you better get hot at producing some REAL evidence that such a thing is taking place.  Running down the US government with nothing but bad wit and puerile sound bites is evidence of nothing but  your moral and intellectual shortcomings.


----------



## Crick (Aug 13, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> 1) I have govt designed toilets that don't flush.
> 2) I have a govt designed heat pump that doesn't Heat below 45DegF It just spins constantly.
> 3) I have pesticides that just make bugs angry.
> 4) Every puddle on my land is a potential "wetland" violation.
> ...



You believe these are lost liberties?  Wow...


----------



## SSDD (Aug 14, 2014)

Crick said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...




The patriot act so broadly redefines the legal definition of terrorism that individuals or groups engaging in non violent civil disobedience could well find themselves labeled as terrorists.

Librarians and other record keepers can now be prosecuted if they reveal that government requested information regarding their clients or members during the course of an investigation.  It is now a crime for a record keeper to advise clients to safeguard privacy.

Government agents can now monitor first amendment protected activities of religious and political institutions...they may infiltrate such groups with no suspicion of criminal activity...a return to the days of domestic spying that libs used to cry so about.

You can now become the subject of a government investigation based on no more than the political, activist, or advocacy group(s) you belong to or statements you make within those groups.

A US Justice Department directive actively encourages all federal, state, and local officials to resist FOIA requests.

Immigration hearings are now carried out behind closed doors...such hearing were once public.

Government agencies may now carry out secret searches and wiretaps in your home or office without showing probable cause.  They need only claim intelligence gathering in order to carry out these activities.  They may also monitor to whom and where you send email, where you go on the internet and record every email and internet site you visit.

Law enforcement may now demand any personal record held by any source including your doctor, your librarian, your accountant, or employer only stating that it is intelligence gathering.

You may now be jailed without a formal charge and without the right to confront your accuser.

Government may now monitor discussions between prisoners and legal council in federal jails.

US government may now jail its residents and citizens indefinitely without formal charges and without a public trial.

You must now show ID upon demand for any reason.  (your papers please)

Government cameras are everywhere...ever look around?

Creation of free speech zones...as if your right to speak freely does not follow you around.

habeus corpus -- see Military Commissions Act of 2006

Force by military personnel may now be used against citizens

 Forced health care

  Government may now move citizens to a foreign nation without charge or trial under a system called extraordinary rendition.


How many more would you like?...as the list goes on ad nauseum..

So now, name 3 things that you can do with no interference from government at either the local, state, or federal level without going into the most mundane aspects of your life.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 14, 2014)

Crick said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



Can your family get on a commercial airplane without being forced to take portions of your clothes off, without being scanned and frisked?  Can you board a plane with a pocket knife? Can you send an email in private without this government reading it?  Can you use encryption to secure your papers that is strong enough that this government can't de-encrypt it?  Can you earn a living without being forced to pay for SS if you are not a priest or Mormon?   Can you take a photo of a government building you paid for with your taxes?  Can you carry a weapon for defense into a government designated gun free zone?  Can you erect a christian monument on public grounds?  Can you get a job at a corporation that does government contracts if you are white and with the best qualifications and that corporation already has to many white people or will you loose your job to someone of color with less qualifications or someone who is a veteran or a person of the politically correct female gender?  .... I could go on all day.


----------



## SSDD (Aug 14, 2014)

Guess "sir robin" (crick) will be running away from this thread also.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 14, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Hell, you can't even go to any public event without getting patted down or wanded.


----------



## SSDD (Aug 15, 2014)

Where are you crick??  Are you ready to name those 3 things that you can do without any interference from either local, state, or federal government?  Step on up and prove how free you are...Just 3 things.  If you are even half as free as you claim to be, that should't be a problem.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 15, 2014)

flacaltenn said:


> 1) I have govt designed toilets that don't flush.
> 2) I have a govt designed heat pump that doesn't Heat below 45DegF It just spins constantly.
> 3) I have pesticides that just make bugs angry.
> 4) Every puddle on my land is a potential "wetland" violation.
> ...



Po' baby.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 15, 2014)

My, my, a regular fruitloop convention on this thread.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 15, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> My, my, a regular fruitloop convention on this thread.



Question asked and answered by the supposed denier group, and question asked and still unaswered by the warmer peers.  Hmm... seems consistent to me.  your're right.

Again, those who think and actually provide answers are winning!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 15, 2014)

http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v471/n7336/full/nature09678.html?WT.ec_id=NATURE-20110303

Palaeontologists characterize mass extinctions as times when the Earth loses more than three-quarters of its species in a geologically short interval, as has happened only five times in the past 540&#8201;million years or so. Biologists now suggest that a sixth mass extinction may be under way, given the known species losses over the past few centuries and millennia. Here we review how differences between fossil and modern data and the addition of recently available palaeontological information influence our understanding of the current extinction crisis. Our results confirm that current extinction rates are higher than would be expected from the fossil record, highlighting the need for effective conservation measures.

*Information from real scientists on the subject of this thread.*


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 15, 2014)

*And yet more from scientists.*

Those who keep taking our biodiversity for granted: dumping corporate waste, spraying copious amounts of herbicides and pesticides, contaminating our water with fluoride, arsenic, and other industrial chemicals while generally ignoring the environment at large, have another thing coming. According to a Stanford biology professor, Rodolfo Dirzo, the earth has begun its 6th mass extinction cycle &#8211; and it&#8217;s our fault.

More than 3.5 billion years of biodiversity hang in the balance. According to lead author Dirzo, we have reached a tipping point. In a recently published review of scientific literature and an analysis of data published in Science, an international team of scientists cautions that the loss and decline of animals is contributing to what appears to be the beginning of the planet&#8217;s sixth mass biological extinction event.

While 320 terrestrial animals have died off since 1500, populations of the remaining animal species show a recurring decline of 25 percent. There is a similar dire prophecy for invertebrate life.



Read more: Warning: Early Signs of Earth?s 6th Mass Extinction in Progress : Natural Society 
Follow us: [MENTION=35136]Nat[/MENTION]uralsociety on Twitter | NaturalSociety on Facebook


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 15, 2014)

http://ib.berkeley.edu/labs/barnosky/Barnosky et al Sixth Extinction Nature.pdf

Palaeontologists characterize mass extinctions as times when the Earth loses more than three-quarters of its species in a
geologically short interval, as has happened only five times in the past 540 million years or so. Biologistsnowsuggest that a
sixth mass extinction may be under way, given the known species losses over the past fewcenturies and millennia. Here
we review how differences between fossil and modern data and the addition of recently available palaeontological
information influence our understanding of the current extinction crisis. Our results confirm that current extinction
rates are higher than would be expected fromthe fossil record, highlighting the need for effective conservation measures.

*Here is the full article.*


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 15, 2014)

jc456 said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > My, my, a regular fruitloop convention on this thread.
> ...



What answers did you idiots provide, other than rightwingnut rants? None at all.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 15, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



You wishing to challenge an answer doesn't mean the question wasn't answered.  So no matter your poliical beliefs question was answered.  Sorry dude.

And, still no answer to the one asked to your peer.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 15, 2014)

The articles were from peer reviewed publications. But I realize that is hard to explain to engineers when you cannot even explain to them why bearings have to be accessable to be lubricated.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 15, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> The articles were from peer reviewed publications. But I realize that is hard to explain to engineers when you cannot even explain to them why bearings have to be accessable to be lubricated.



Sealed bearings are initially lubricated and then permanently sealed.  Thus, said sealed bearings do not have to be accessible to be lubricated after the initial lubrication.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 20, 2014)

The old site is extinct - but humans are doing just fine...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 20, 2014)

Old Rocks said:


> http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v471/n7336/full/nature09678.html?WT.ec_id=NATURE-20110303
> 
> Palaeontologists characterize mass extinctions as times when the Earth loses more than three-quarters of its species in a geologically short interval, as has happened only five times in the past 540&#8201;million years or so. Biologists now suggest that a sixth mass extinction may be under way, given the known species losses over the past few centuries and millennia. Here we review how differences between fossil and modern data and the addition of recently available palaeontological information influence our understanding of the current extinction crisis. Our results confirm that current extinction rates are higher than would be expected from the fossil record, highlighting the need for effective conservation measures.
> 
> *Information from real scientists on the subject of this thread.*



But we can stop it - send your gifts and offerings to the biodiversity team at www.fuckingfrauds.com. Trillions of dollars in government grants and access to lear jets by Michael Mann and Pope Algore the Magnificent are the only hope the Earth has....


----------



## mamooth (Aug 20, 2014)

So was the point of this thread to demonstrate how the crazy crybaby deniers are all members of an extremist-right-wing-kook political cult? If so, it succeeded admirably.

Climate science isn't political. That is, unless you're a hysterical right-wing shrieker, in which case everything is political, and nothing is ever your own fault, being that some big-government bogeyman is clearly the real cause all of your many failures.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 20, 2014)

mamooth said:


> So was the point of this thread to demonstrate how the crazy crybaby deniers are all members of an extremist-right-wing-kook political cult? If so, it succeeded admirably.
> 
> Climate science isn't political. That is, unless you're a hysterical right-wing shrieker, in which case everything is political, and nothing is ever your own fault, being that some big-government bogeyman is clearly the real cause all of your many failures.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 20, 2014)

AGWCult thinks they can control the climate, it's not like they're nuts or anything


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 20, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> AGWCult thinks they can control the climate, it's not like they're nuts or anything



No they don't - they think they can fleece the flock by indoctrinating the stupid. Mamooth and Sucksoldcocks are proof they are right.


----------



## boedicca (Aug 20, 2014)

In the real universe, the sun is coming out of a century of high solar activity, and the earth is starting a cooling cycle.

Buy fur!


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Did extinction happen yet?  Did the libtards even set the date for when it's gonna happen yet?


----------



## mamooth (Aug 20, 2014)

You deniers understand how the world correctly sees you as the hysterical acolytes of a liars' cult, right?

If you didn't understand that, consider this to be your intervention. You're welcome. And yes, I realize that most of you will have to hit rock-bottom before you can start to recover. It's going to be a long process, bringing you all back to sanity, but together we can get through it.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 20, 2014)

mamooth said:


> You deniers understand how the world correctly sees you as the hysterical acolytes of a liars' cult, right?
> 
> If you didn't understand that, consider this to be your intervention. You're welcome. And yes, I realize that most of you will have to hit rock-bottom before you can start to recover. It's going to be a long process, bringing you all back to sanity, but together we can get through it.


Dude........


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 20, 2014)

mamooth said:


> You deniers understand how the world correctly sees you as the hysterical acolytes of a liars' cult, right?
> 
> If you didn't understand that, consider this to be your intervention. You're welcome. And yes, I realize that most of you will have to hit rock-bottom before you can start to recover. It's going to be a long process, bringing you all back to sanity, but together we can get through it.



^ Not a lab experiment


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Did extinction happen yet?  Did the libtards even set the date for when it's gonna happen yet?



It did - the old USMB is now extinct..


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 20, 2014)

Deniers deny the AGWCult can control the climate


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Did extinction happen yet?  Did the libtards even set the date for when it's gonna happen yet?
> ...


lol some folks just don't like change..


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



True.

And some folks like a recent post list that actually works, not some "alert button" that deslects all once you click a single one. Some like a quote button - true that I can type quote and /quote - but the fact that I have to is a step backward in functionality.  I have a whole list of things that went extinct with the old site - but I suppose this isn't the thread to air them in..


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> True.
> 
> And some folks like a recent post list that actually works, not some "alert button" that deslects all once you click a single one. Some like a quote button - true that I can type quote and /quote - but the fact that I have to is a step backward in functionality.  I have a whole list of things that went extinct with the old site - but I suppose this isn't the thread to air them in..



The recent post list is there, it's call ACTIVE TOPICS, another called WATCHED THREADS, still another called YOUR CONTENT.

If you want to quote someone hit reply on their message.  It automatically quotes them.

Like I said the problem isn't the site it's mostly people not being willing to take 2seconds to learn the new location where they have to click on the new user interface.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > True.
> ...


In fairness, they do use the wrong color font for the wording on the quote/ reply edit delet and report buttons. It ought to be white.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 20, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> The recent post list is there, it's call ACTIVE TOPICS, another called WATCHED THREADS.



I'm aware of this - I've been on Facebook. But it is still vastly inferior to the VBulletin system of offering you a checklist of what had been posted in your threads.



> f you want to quote someone hit reply on their message.  It automatically quotes them.



I highlighted the sentence above. On the old board, I would have clicked the "quote" button and it would have wrapped BB code around it for me. Our Facebook interface lacks that ability, though I suspect CC can add it.



> Like I said the problem isn't the site it's mostly people not being willing to take 2seconds to learn the new location where they have to click on the new user interface.



Sadly, this interface is used far more than VBulletin these days. I'm quite familiar with it, and it remains inferior.


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 20, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> I'm aware of this - I've been on Facebook. But it is still vastly inferior to the VBulletin system of offering you a checklist of what had been posted in your threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah ok it's missing the quote modifier button on the editing panel which was nice when indicating text was not yours.. However using the indent button you can do things like this:
"Example of text shown as a citation in the form of citations used around the world."​
So the prior one did not have indents and this one does. 

Again.. I've not found anything of significance missing.


----------



## Crick (Aug 21, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Deniers deny the AGWCult can control the climate



And there they'd be wrong.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 21, 2014)

Crick said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Deniers deny the AGWCult can control the climate
> ...



Tell us how you plan to control the climate


----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 21, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...


They want to kill the humans.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 21, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



The say that they can control the climate and that they're not some nutty Cult. The two statements are mutually exclusive


----------



## SSDD (Aug 21, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Crick said:
> ...



Not all humans...just the brown ones and those who disagree with them.


----------



## jc456 (Aug 21, 2014)

Crick said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Deniers deny the AGWCult can control the climate
> ...


What do you mean?  The hell you're not.  Your group is telling people how they should live. what sacrifices they must make.  Why would you do that if you're not trying to control the climate?  Not that I believe you can, because nothing proposed will ever do anything.  But you sure the hell do!!!!! So here I call BS


----------



## Crick (Aug 21, 2014)

If humans did everything they could possibly do to mitigate AGW, it would cause warming to grind to a halt after another few decades, then slowly cool.  I would hardly call that "controlling the climate"


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 21, 2014)

Crick said:


> If humans did everything they could possibly do to mitigate AGW, it would cause warming to grind to a halt after another few decades, then slowly cool.  I would hardly call that "controlling the climate"




BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Were you born retarded, or did you suffer severe head trauma?


----------



## jc456 (Aug 21, 2014)

Crick said:


> If humans did everything they could possibly do to mitigate AGW, it would cause warming to grind to a halt after another few decades, then slowly cool.  I would hardly call that "controlling the climate"


 if you could do everything possible to prove your point, you just might have one.  But right now you're just a fool in love with climate that you think you can control.  hahahhaahahahahahahahahahahahaahhahhahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhhahahahahahhahahahahahaahhaha............................whew.........hahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahaahhaahhahahahaahahahahahaha


----------



## Crick (Aug 21, 2014)

Worthless


----------



## jc456 (Aug 22, 2014)

Crick said:


> Worthless


 I agree you are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WiNniNg


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Aug 22, 2014)

Crick said:


> Worthless



You never answered, were you born mentally retarded?


----------



## polarbear (Aug 22, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Crick said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



They are not trying to control the climate, that`s just a pretense to exercise total control.
How far will they go?
In Germany it has gone this far, so far and the same rules are foisted on the rest of the E.U. member states.
And the IPCC takes it from there as an example to be followed by the US`s EPA.
This was e-mailed to me just a few days ago from one of my old neighbors in Germany:


> Unsere Schlaumeier-Politiker hetzen jedem Haushalt den Kaminkehrer auf den Hals,
> der akribisch genau jede Emission an all Deinen Kaminen bzw. Öfen mißt.
> Er geht auch den Dunstabzugshauben an den Kragen, die die Dünste und Dämpfe
> über dem elektrischen Küchenherd absaugen und damit die Luftsäule im jeweiligen
> ...



His wife was cooking dinner in the kitchen when an EPA inspector demanded entry and then proceeded to sample the vent over the cook stove. After he was done he issued a written warning to the effect that "allowable limits" have been exceeded which will result in a fine the next time it happens.
He also measured air velocities on all exhaust vents and for the heating system, all of which have been restricted to be below the limits set by the central EU climate protection committee in Brussels.
If you own a BBQ then they add a pre- determined  amount of emissions for that and if your household exceeds the total allowable amount then you get dinged with a fine.
The EPA has a toll free 24 our rat-fink line where you can rat out on anyone in your neighborhood if he is roasting Wieners in is back-yard.
Cars must have windshield stickers which indicate if you are allowed to drive that car into a city.
That does not just depend on CO2 emissions but also on "Feinstaub" emissions.
"Feinstaub" is 10 micron dust particles.
They are planning to reduce the amount they allow for an individual car soon, because they say that you are also  accountable for the amount of fine dust that comes from your car`s breaks.
No, they are not trying to control the climate, they are trying to control *everything   *and make it their business to police your wife while she is cooking your dinner.
*"Crick" is in the wrong country, he could get his dream job right now in Europe*


----------



## Crick (Aug 22, 2014)

Good.  Germany has suffered horribly from industrial and automotive pollution for decades.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 22, 2014)

OK, now some one of you cultists please explain to us why, from Earth's perspective, human extinction might have the slightest downside!


----------



## Crick (Aug 22, 2014)

"I exist", said the man to the Universe.

"Yes", it replied, "but the fact has not created in me any sense of obligation."

      --Stephen Crane


----------



## Adrian (Feb 23, 2015)

mamooth said:


> Adrian said:
> 
> 
> > When someone on your side can tell me what observation would need to be made to negate this theory, then I might take you seriously,
> ...


I think you misunderstood my post and so are preaching to the choir.  I was just pointing out that no scientist will go on record declaring what the negating factor is in their theory.  All real scientific experiments must has some way by which the theory is debunked. Like say, if the temperature didn't rise for over 17 years, but no, that's no good because it's happened. But something that, if it occurred, would prove the warmers wrong. You cannot get anyone to identify one. They simply attack you for questioning "settled science" as if real science is ever settled.  You will confound any warmist you debate with that simple question, just as I have the resident warmist here.

See what I'm saying?  Me not the enemy.


----------



## Adrian (Feb 23, 2015)

What a scam and what suckers Europeans are.  They always have been pushovers except for the UK.  The UK has all the testosterone in Europe, that's what they should be frantically monitoring and charging fees for is T.  Europe is like a giant version of fûçking River Dance with Begium as Michael Flatley. 

Nancy boys the whole lot of them. They all owe one another twice as much as Germany owes France as part of an agreement to help pay a sizable debt owed to Germany herself by France for moneys borrowed to bail out Spain so Spain could bail out Portugal whose loans to Greece were never going to be payed... You get the picture, amirite?

Of course now I can't remember what the hell I was talking about, so fùçk it.  The bottom line is that Europe is about as useful as teats on a bull.  They just never have been worth a damn. Hundreds of wars and what did they achieve?  Shitty coffee?

Face it, what's been sorely lacking is a nice old fashion world war, only this time the US finally gets to crush those districts the mealymouthed Eurotrash call countries.  It would be a hell of an afternoon for our Marines. But what am I saying?  As fun as it would be to turn a bunch of EU EnviroClowns into a pink mist, it is far more important that we suck the eyes out of ISIS savages' empty skulls with air-gas bombs and shooting exploding rounds up their assholes from unmanned drones.

Ohhh Yeah!


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 23, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> ...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.
> 
> Earth Is On The Cusp Of A Sixth Mass Extinction - Yahoo Finance
> 
> ...



Yes yes, the volcano god is angry and failure to give your virgin daughter to the Shamans to rape and murder will not only kill you, but the entire village.

Your con is so very original..


----------



## skookerasbil (Feb 23, 2015)

human racists are ghey


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 23, 2015)

Billy000 said:


> ...extinction. Thanks republicans. Not only are you fucking over this country, but thanks in part to your bullshit rhetoric, the earth is on the verge of another mass extinction. USMB Rightwingers I ask you to stop listening to republican politicians who have no concept of scientific reality and start listening to the experts. It is no lie that 97% of climate scientists from AROUND THE WORLD understand what is a real threat.
> 
> Earth Is On The Cusp Of A Sixth Mass Extinction - Yahoo Finance
> 
> ...


 
I have a solution.  To lessen the impact, all the climate change myth believers can hold a mass suicide.  Since there are so many of you who believe the "science", you can see how this could pull us back from the brink.  Do it for Mother Earth.  Do it for the children. Do it to clean the gene pool of morons.


----------

